# по войне



## pimlicodude

Am I right in saying that по войне must mean "AFTER the war"? Not during the war. Solzhenitsyn has this:          


> До войны Объединение успело выпустить сборник «Еврейский мир»-1. По войне, кому удалось, перебрались за океан, там неутомимо создали «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке, выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2.


But as the books Еврейский мир 1 and Еврейский мир 2 came out in 1939 and 1944, then maybe по войне isn't right? Should he have written при войне?


----------



## Rosett

«По войне» means “about the war.”


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> «По войне» means “about the war.”


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> Am I right in saying that по войне must mean "AFTER the war"? Not during the war.


"After the war broke out", I think.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> No, I don't think so.


You may want to consult a Russian-Russian dictionary first:
по
предл.
…
2. с дат., с вин. , с предл.
Употребляется при выражении объектных отношений
1) с дат. указывая на
а) предмет, на который направлено или обращено действие

Пример употребления в заданном контексте:

Нижегородская Правда
Новости Нижнего Новгорода — Главные нижегородские новости сегодня | Нижегородская Правда › Общество
Бойцов напишем имена
Feb 21, 2013 — Комитет по делам архивов подготовил добротный сборник по войне 1812 года. Такой же нужен и по 2‑й Отечественной. И о памятниках.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> "After the war broke out", I think.


Тогда «по войне» будет в предложном падеже и означать «(непосредственно) после войны». О развязывании войны нигде не упоминается - указан только год 1944-й.

по
предл.
…
6. с дат., с вин., с предл.
Употребляется при выражении временных отношений
…
3) с предл. означая: после чего-либо (какого-либо действия, события и т.п.).


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> You may want to consult a Russian-Russian dictionary first:
> по
> предл.
> …
> 2. с дат., с вин. , с предл.
> Употребляется при выражении объектных отношений
> 1) с дат. указывая на
> а) предмет, на который направлено или обращено действие
> 
> Пример употребления в заданном контексте:
> 
> Нижегородская Правда
> Новости Нижнего Новгорода — Главные нижегородские новости сегодня | Нижегородская Правда › Общество
> Бойцов напишем имена
> Feb 21, 2013 — Комитет по делам архивов подготовил добротный сборник по войне 1812 года. Такой же нужен и по 2‑й Отечественной. И о памятниках.


я получаю очень мало пользы от этих цитат из словарей, потому, что я проверяю все возможные словари до постановки сообщений здесь в этом форуме. 

[надо признать, что время от времени вы указываете на что-то в более объемлющем словаре, чего нет в Викисловаре, и благодарю вас за это.] 

я знаю что по+Дат. означает какое-то отношение. но вот значение седьмое в Викисловаре: книжн. или канц. с предл. п. после (указывает на временную или пространственную границу). 

И в этом контексте, по-моему, и Вован согласен со мной, у нас 7 значение. Дело в том, что, по контексту, здесь означает не "после войны" а "после (начала) войны".


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Тогда «по войне» будет в предложном падеже и означать «(непосредственно) после войны».


Not necessarily. One exception is the prefix "по-" in the adverb of time "поутру́", which can (!) refer only to the start of the period:


> ПОУТРУ, нареч. (разг.). Рано утром.
> _Пусть пылает лицо, как поутру заря._ (А. Кольцов)​_Я встал поутру с головной болью. _(И. Тургенев)​https://ushakovdictionary.ru/word.php?wordid=55290



For some reason, modern dictionaries tend to define "поутру" as solely meaning "in the morning", whereas Ushakov's dictionary gives "early in the morning" as the only meaning, even though both meanings are alive and well.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> я получаю очень мало пользы от этих цитат из словарей, потому, что я проверяю все возможные словари до постановки сообщений здесь в этом форуме.
> 
> [надо признать, что время от времени вы указываете на что-то в более объемлющем словаре, чего нет в Викисловаре, и благодарю вас за это.]
> 
> я знаю что по+Дат. означает какое-то отношение. но вот значение седьмое в Викисловаре: книжн. или канц. с предл. п. после (указывает на временную или пространственную границу).
> 
> И в этом контексте, по-моему, и Вован согласен со мной, у нас 7 значение. Дело в том, что, по контексту, здесь означает не "после войны" а "после (начала) войны".


Действительно, такое значение может иметь место. Но дело в том, что тут же точно указан год 1944-й, а указаний на начало войны нет. В то же время выражение «по войне выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2»» аж в 1944-м году (когда с начала войны прошло пять лет, войне уже был виден конец и когда союзники наконец-то открыли второй фронт - хорошенькое «начало», однако!), может означать, что сборник содержит материалы о войне и им посвящён. Если бы «Еврейский мир»-2 был выпущен в 1945 по только что отхлынувшим событиям войны, тогда да, «по войне» носило бы характер временнЫх отношений. Сожалею, что вам не удаётся ухватить этот нюанс. Для этого вы можете сравнить ваш пример с примерами из текущей журналистики.
Конечно, если произвольно додумывать за автора, вставлять «начало», то можно доказать любое предположение.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Not necessarily. One exception is the prefix "по-" in the adverb of time "поутру́", which can (!) refer only to the start of the period:
> 
> 
> For some reason, modern dictionaries tend to define "поутру" as solely meaning "in the morning", whereas Ushakov's dictionary gives "early in the morning" as the only meaning, even though both meanings are alive and well.


Наречий времени в примере ОП нет. Префикс - это тоже не предлог, который требует за собой в данном случае один из трёх падежей, указанных выше.

Вы ссылаетесь на временнЫе отношения между объектами предложения, но ни одного указания на такие отношения в рассматриваемом случае нет, зато конкретно представлены объектные отношения - между сборником и войной.

Кстати, вспоминается детское стихотворение на тему утра:

«Встану рано поутру, поутру,
Всё я в доме приберу, приберу…»

Как видно из текста, одного указания на время «поутру» не хватило для описания характера утренней деятельности - необходимо было подчеркнуть «рано».


----------



## Awwal12

Solzhenitsyn apparently implies после начала войны here. That usage of по is hardly standard, let alone по "after" is predominantly used in a set of stable phrases to begin with.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> В то же время выражение «сборник по войне» может означать, что сборник содержит материалы о войне и им посвящён.


Безусловно, может. Но тогда это было бы, например, так:
_По войне, кому удалось, перебрались перебраться за океан, там неутомимо создали «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке, выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2. _​


Rosett said:


> Вы ссылаетесь на временнЫе отношения между объектами предложения, но ни одного указания на такие отношения в рассматриваемом случае нет


Ну как же нет?
_До войны <...> сборник «Еврейский мир»-1. По войне <...> «Еврейский мир»-2.      _​​Четкий параллелизм, причем Pimlicodude указывает, что сборники как раз-таки выходили до войны и после ее начала соответственно:


> The books Еврейский мир 1 and Еврейский мир 2 came out in 1939 and 1944.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Ну как же нет?
> _До войны <...> сборник «Еврейский мир»-1. По войне <...> «Еврейский мир»-2. _


«По войне» - это как минимум 1945-й год. Пожалуйста, истолкуйте в том же ключе год 1944-й.
А если вам хочется «по началу войны», то это будет год издания сборника «Еврейский мир»-1, 1939-й. Но сборник этот был выпущен заведомо до войны, а не по войне, её началу или нет.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Безусловно, может. Но тогда это было бы, например, так:
> _По войне, кому удалось, перебрались перебраться за океан, там неутомимо создали «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке, выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2. _


Конечно, в 1944-м был выпущен сборник «Еврейский мир»-2 по материалам текущей войны. Война же тем временем продолжалась и закончилась в 1945-м.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> «По войне» - это как минимум 1945-й год.


Вы продолжаете настаивать на том, что "по войне", если толковать предлог "по" как указывающий на временные отношения, может означать только "после войны". 

Но можете ли вы привести хотя бы еще один случай употребления этого словосочетания с указываемым вами значением - из литературы, СМИ или общения в Интернете?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Вы продолжаете настаивать на том, что "по войне", если толковать предлог "по" как указывающий на временные отношения, может означать только "после войны".
> 
> Но можете ли вы привести хотя бы еще один случай употребления этого словосочетания с указываемым вами значением - из литературы, СМИ или общения в Интернете?


Это вы продолжаете настаивать на том, что «по войне» якобы означает «по началу войны». Но натянуть начало конца на конец, которым оканчивается всякое начало, вряд ли у кого-то получится.
Примеры на объектные отношения:

70 лет подвигу Ленинграда › ...
Некоторые из книг о Великой Отечественной войне
Многих авторов я тоже обойду сторонй - ну не нравятся мне книги по войне того же Юлиана Семенова или Василя Быкова.

ЛитМир - Книги читать онлайн - Скачать бесплатно без регистрации - Самиздат - ЛитМир › ... › Стр.1
Читать "Виктор Суворов врет! Потопить «Ледокол»" - Верхотуров Дмитрий ...
Все бы и хорошо, если бы не этот занятный момент. Существуют книги по войне, которые он никогда не цитирует, никогда не упоминает и вообще делает…

Новости игрушек на ToyByToy › war_toy
Ледовое побоище
Dec 24, 2012 — В таком варианте уже были изданы книги по войне 1812 года - Бородинская битва, В грозную пору (по ссылкам - обзоры)

https://elibrary.ru › item
ОСНОВНЫЕ ЭТАПЫ ИСТОРИОГРАФИИ ВЕЛИКОЙ ...
by ОВ Розина · 2020 · Cited by 1 — ... издавались лишь отдельные книги по войне, в то время как в странах антигитлеровской коалиции (прежде всего, в …

studylib.ru - Документы для учеников и учителей › doc
РЕЦЕНЗИЯ на сборник документов «Не щадя жизни, презирая смерть
И можно не сомневаться, что новые книги по войне будут открывать для нас новые грани в ее истории, поскольку война многообразна в своих проявлениях, ...


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Вы продолжаете настаивать на том, что "по войне", если толковать предлог "по" как указывающий на временные отношения, может означать только "после войны".


Ну в норме это, очевидно, так, если не учитывать устойчивые сочетания "по весне" и пр. Например:
"А землей по войне по сыновьям наделять будут."


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Примеры на объектные отношения


Ничего не понял. Какое отношение к вопросу имеет "по войне" = "про войну"?..


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> Ну в норме это, очевидно, так, если не учитывать устойчивые сочетания "по весне" и пр. Например:
> "А землей по войне по сыновьям наделять будут."


Устойчивые (в значении "во время ...") они сегодня, а вчера, похоже, были более или менее свободные (с существительными, прямо или косвенно обозначающими отрезок времени). Говорили и "по зиме", и "повечеру", и т.п.***

_Доставка сюда бываетъ *по зимѣ* отъ 14 до 15 коп., а весною отъ 10 до 14 коп._​_Предъ праздникомъ приуготовимъ себя покаяніемъ и добрыми дѣлами, а *по праздникѣ* принесемъ славословie и благодареніе Богу._​_Вонъ дома сидит, *по ночи* не блудитъ._​(Source: Google Books)​​​Вот как давал это значение "Малый академический словарь":



> *16.* _Прост. устар._
> 
> Употребляется при указании на время совершения действия.
> _Цыплят по осени считают._ (Поговорка)​_Когда вскроется лед, пролетит птица. Много ее летит по весне._ (Мамин-Сибиряк, "Говорок")​_По первой зорьке, заспанная, едва успевшая ополоснуть лицо, мчалась {Настя} к свинарнику._ (Тендряков, "Поденка — век короткий")​||
> при обозначении возраста кого-л. (в сочетании с порядковым числительным).
> _{Сыновья Тараса} были отданы по двенадцатому году в киевскую академию._ (Гоголь, "Тарас Бульба")​_Дальше паслись стригунки, жеребята по второму году._ (Коптелов, "Возгорится пламя")​
> https://classes.ru/all-russian/dictionary-russian-academ-term-54020.htm




Одновременно с этим, конечно, существовало значение "после":
_По приходѣ на пристань грузъ долженъ быть взятъ обыкновенно въ теченіе 8 дней._​_(Source: Google Books)_​​​​_____________
_*** _Да и сегодня мы проявляем вольности, запросто говоря "по молодости/юности" (а кто-то говорит и "по детству"), "по теплу/холоду/морозу/дождю..." и т.д.


----------



## nizzebro

He evidently means "during the war". However, I'd say that, for this sort of "по", the noun should normally refer to something common - either habitually repeating thing as a season, or just some trivial action as "по приходе" given by Vovan above. And I believe the same was true in olden times. For this reason, "по войне" sounds as "in the wartime", or more precisely, gives an implication of some war that is a common thing, maybe habitually repeated.



Vovan said:


> Одновременно с этим, конечно, существовало значение "после":
> _По приходѣ на пристань грузъ долженъ быть взятъ обыкновенно въ теченіе 8 дней._


На самом деле это та же функция, что и "по зиме", просто для сов.вида главное состояние - то, которое "после", так как "когда" адресует именно его. По отношению к процессу "хода" - да, конечно, "после", но этот порядок встроен в отгл. существительное, связаное с сов. видом, как "при+ход". С внешней перспективы, "по" выражает просто соответствие "приходу", как состоянию "пришёл".


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> He evidently means "during the war". However, I'd say that, for this sort of "по", the noun should normally refer to something common - either habitually repeating thing as a season, or just some trivial action as "по приходе" given by Vovan above. And I believe the same was true in olden times. For this reason, "по войне" sounds as "in the wartime", or more precisely, gives an implication of some war that is a common thing, maybe habitually repeated.
> 
> 
> На самом деле это та же функция, что и "по зиме", просто для сов.вида главное состояние - то, которое "после", так как "когда" адресует именно его. По отношению к процессу "хода" - да, конечно, "после", но этот порядок встроен в отгл. существительное, связаное с сов. видом, как "при+ход". С внешней перспективы, "по" выражает просто соответствие "приходу", как состоянию "пришёл".


You mean it's definitely not "after", but "during". OK.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> You mean it's definitely not "after", but "during". OK.


Well, "after" is simply ruled out because of the context here. Yes, "during" makes some sense.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> Am I right in saying that по войне must mean "AFTER the war"? Not during the war. Solzhenitsyn has this:
> 
> But as the books Еврейский мир 1 and Еврейский мир 2 came out in 1939 and 1944, then maybe по войне isn't right? Should he have written при войне?


Irrespective to what по войне means grammatically, Solzhenitsyn used it in the sense "during the war", "in connection with the war", because «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке was founded in 1942.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> You mean it's definitely not "after", but "during". OK.


Regarding the time line as such, yes. But "during" gives more focusing on the flow of war, while that "по" is just a kind of external "aligning" with the war period for the actions mentioned, so it is rather just "in the period of the war" or "in connection with the war", as Maroseika wrote above.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Regarding the time line as such, yes. But "during" gives more focusing on the flow of war, while that "по" is just a kind of external "aligning" with the war period for the actions mentioned, so it is rather just "in the period of the war" or "in connection with the war", as Maroseika wrote above.


Thank you everyone for your explanations.


----------



## Vovan

I guess one possible way to convey the perceived ambiguity in "по войне" (see posts 4 & 11 vs. posts 20 & 23) could be "с началом войны", as the latter is by no means fixed in meaning on the (very) beginning of the period but, as it were, potentially extends that period, "projects" it into the future, thus combining the ideas of "after the beginning" and "during":
_С началом войны, кому удалось, перебрались за океан. _​​(I must also point out that the original sentence contains another oddity ("неутомимо создали") which makes the task of understanding the initial idea of the author's still harder.)


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> I guess one possible way to convey the perceived ambiguity in "по войне" (see posts 4 & 11 vs. posts 20 & 23) could be "с началом войны", as the latter is by no means fixed in meaning on the (very) beginning of the period but, as it were, potentially extends that period, "projects" it into the future, thus combining the ideas of "after the beginning" and "during":
> _С началом войны, кому удалось, перебрались за океан. _​​


Давайте рассматривать то, что написано, а не то, что можно домыслить ad hoc под свою гипотезу. Это разные вещи, и подставлять одно другим в процессе обсуждения нельзя, если не заходить в итоге в логический тупик.

Начало войны пришлось на 1939-й год, а второй сборник по войне, когда она уже шла к завершению, был выпущен в 1944-м. Он не был выпущен ни по началу войны (подмена понятия), ни после её окончания в 1945-м.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> _*** _Да и сегодня мы проявляем вольности, запросто говоря "по молодости/юности" (а кто-то говорит и "по детству"), "по теплу/холоду/морозу/дождю..." и т.д.


Это нормальное употребление предлога «по», но не в значении временнЫх отношений. Речь  идёт о характере, свойственном детству/юности, или о погодных явлениях.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Irrespective to what по войне means grammatically, Solzhenitsyn used it in the sense "during the war", "in connection with the war", because «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке was founded in 1942.


Почему надо отказываться от грамматики? Что с грамматикой вдруг стало не так?
Грамматика как раз и создавалась для точной передачи смысла во избежание приписывания произвольных интерпретаций или превращения речи в набор слов.

Действительно, в 1942-м году был создан «Союз русских евреев», который и выпустил в 1944-м сборник «Еврейский мир» по войне.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Regarding the time line as such, yes. But "during" gives more focusing on the flow of war, while that "по" is just a kind of external "aligning" with the war period for the actions mentioned, so it is rather just "in the period of the war" or "in connection with the war", as Maroseika wrote above.


Год указан 1944-й, а не «in the period of the war”. 





Vovan said:


> I guess one possible way to convey the perceived ambiguity in "по войне" (see posts 4 & 11 vs. posts 20 & 23) could be "с началом войны", as the latter is by no means fixed in meaning on the (very) beginning of the period but, as it were, potentially extends that period, "projects" it into the future, thus combining the ideas of "after the beginning" and "during":


Что гадать о времени периода войны и строить под это различные гипотезы, если точно и безальтернативно указан год выхода сборника 1944-й?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> (I must also point out that the original sentence contains another oddity ("неутомимо создали") which makes the task of understanding the initial idea of the author's still harder.)


«Неутомимо создали» означает, что создали неутомимым трудом, неутомимыми усилиями.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Это нормальное употребление предлога «по», но не в значении временнЫх отношений. Речь идёт о характере, свойственном детству/юности, или о погодных явлениях.


По-разному бывает. Так, "по дождю" может значить и "под дождем", и "в дождь" (=в период, когда идет дождь):
_Пришлось по дождю идти покупать новый аккумулятор. _(=в дождь)​_Очень неприятно идти по дождю без зонтика. _(=под дождем)​(Примеры из Интернета.)​​


----------



## MIDAV

Vovan said:


> По-разному бывает. Так, "по дождю" может значить и "под дождем", и "в дождь" (=в период, когда идет дождь):
> _Пришлось по дождю идти покупать новый аккумулятор. _(=в дождь)​_Очень неприятно идти по дождю без зонтика. _(=под дождем)​(Примеры из Интернета.)​​


Аналогично - _по жаре, по морозу, по пьяни, по трезвяку, по малолетке, по старости_ - для меня всё это периоды времени, как минимум потенциально. Сюда же, с некоторой натяжкой, я бы отнес _по дембелю. _Правда, нельзя сказать что это реально продуктивный вариант.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Начало войны пришлось на 1939-й год, а второй сборник по войне, когда она уже шла к завершению, был выпущен в 1944-м. Он не был выпущен ни по началу войны (подмена понятия), ни после её окончания в 1945-м.


О том, что "по войне" в данном случае обстоятельство времени, свидетельствует более широкий контекст - см. более полную цитату:


> *До войны* Объединение успело выпустить сборник «Еврейский мир»-1. *По войне*, кому удалось, перебрались за океан, там неутомимо создали «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке, выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2. Там же, *уже в 60-х*, «Союз» выпустил две «Книги о русском еврействе» – дореволюционном и пореволюционном.



Более того: если считать, что "по войне" не обстоятельство времени, то непонятно, откуда берется тема про "кому удалось, перебрались за океан": когда? зачем?

Вот ваш вариант - правильно ли я понимаю?


> До войны Объединение успело выпустить сборник «Еврейский мир»-1. Кому удалось, перебрались за океан, там неутомимо создали «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке, выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2 по войне. Там же, уже в 60-х, «Союз» выпустил две «Книги о русском еврействе» – дореволюционном и пореволюционном.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> По-разному бывает. Так, "по дождю" может значить и "под дождем", и "в дождь" (=в период, когда идет дождь):
> ​


Обстоятельство времени должно отвечать на один из вопросов:
- когда?
- с каких пор?
- до каких пор?
- как долго?
Так вот, «по дождю» не является ответом ни на один из этих вопросов, то есть, не является обстоятельством времени.

6. с дат., с вин., с предл.
Употребляется при выражении временных отношений
1) с дат. указывая на
а) время, в которое совершается регулярно повторяющееся действие
б) определенный период, повторяющийся промежуток времени
2) с вин. означая: вплоть до определенного времени, срока, события
3) с предл. означая: после чего-либо (какого-либо действия, события и т.п.).


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> Аналогично - _по жаре, по морозу, по пьяни, по трезвяку, по малолетке, по старости_ - для меня всё это периоды времени, как минимум потенциально. Сюда же, с некоторой натяжкой, я бы отнес _по дембелю. _Правда, нельзя сказать что это реально продуктивный вариант.


Позвольте одно уточнение: в случае с «по» речь может идти только о повторяющихся моментах или промежутках времени. См. #35.
«По пьяни», например, является обстоятельством образа действия.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Так вот, «по дождю» не является ответом ни на один из этих вопросов,


В общем не является, но может являться ответом на вопрос "когда?". Как бы вы определили синтаксическую роль "по дождю" в следующем предложении:
_Я не езжу практически по дождю, но езжу почти сразу после дождя._ (Из Интернета.)​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> О том, что "по войне" в данном случае обстоятельство времени, свидетельствует более широкий контекст - см. более полную цитату: *До войны* Объединение успело выпустить сборник «Еврейский мир»-1. *По войне*, кому удалось, перебрались за океан, там неутомимо создали «Союз русских евреев» в Нью-Йорке, выпустили «Еврейский мир»-2. Там же, *уже в 60-х*, «Союз» выпустил две «Книги о русском еврействе» – дореволюционном и пореволюционном.


Прекрасно, как геометрия Лобачевского.

Сборник «Еврейский мир»-1, выпущенный Объединением в 1939 году до войны, мог быть сборником по войне (по теме войны).

Сборник «Еврейский мир»-2, выпущенный «Союзом русского еврейства» в 1944 году во время войны, является сборником материалов по войне (на тему войны).

Две «Книги о русском еврействе», выпущенные тем же «Союзом русского еврейства» в 1960-х гг. после войны (в разгар холодной войны), являются книгами по русскому еврейству (на тему русского еврейства). Но если бы они были выпущены, например, во второй половине 1945-го и в 1946 гг. (и об этих годах не было бы тут же сказано), то «по войне» означало бы «сразу после (окончания) войны».


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> В общем не является, но может являться ответом на вопрос "когда?". Как бы вы определили синтаксическую роль "по дождю" в следующем предложении:
> _Я не езжу практически по дождю, но езжу почти сразу после дождя._ (Из Интернета.)​


«По дождю» является обстоятельством образа действия — подобно тому, как «я не езжу по пьяни». «После дождя» является обстоятельством времени, но асфальт может оставаться мокрым и сразу после дождя.
А вот «по дождичку по четвергам» можно бы и засчитать.


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> Позвольте одно уточнение: в случае с «по» речь может идти только о повторяющихся моментах или промежутках времени. См. #35.
> «По пьяни», например, является обстоятельством образа действия.


_Его нашли повешенным, но по пьяни он был еще жив _(из интернета) - здесь разве не обстоятельство времени?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> «По дождю» является обстоятельством образа действия — подобно тому, как «я не езжу по пьяни».


Обстоятельство образа действия обозначает 1. способ или 2. манеру действия, выраженного глаголом или его особой формой, и отвечает на вопросы "как? каким образом?". Дождь в данном случае - внешнее условие, вызванное иным актором ("по дождю" = "когда идет дождь"), а не способ или манера действия.

"По пьяни" в данном случае, действительно, обстоятельство образа действия (однако в иных случаях, заметим на всякий случай, может быть и обстоятельством причины, и - будучи употребленным в расширительном значении - обстоятельством времени: "По пьяни не езжу, только стрезву").


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Обстоятельство образа действия обозначает 1. способ или 2. манеру действия, выраженного глаголом или его особой формой, и отвечает на вопросы "как? каким образом?". Дождь в данном случае - внешнее условие, вызванное иным актором ("по дождю" = "когда идет дождь"), а не способ или манера действия.
> 
> "По пьяни" в данном случае, действительно, обстоятельство образа действия (однако в иных случаях, заметим на всякий случай, может быть и обстоятельством причины, и - будучи употребленным в расширительном значении - обстоятельством времени: "По пьяни не езжу, только стрезву").


Смысл сказанного заключается в первую очередь в том, что безопасная езда по дождю требует особых навыков и техники вождения, иначе говоря — образа действия. Обстоятельством же времени «по дождю» может рассматриваться только в случае регулярно повторяющегося действия, а на этот счёт в заданном предложении ничего не говорится, а скорее, наоборот — регулярность явно отрицается («практически не езжу»).


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Обстоятельством же времени «по дождю» может рассматриваться только в случае регулярно повторяющегося действия, а на этот счёт в заданном предложении ничего не говорится.


Там два случая, напомню:


> 1) с дат. указывая на
> а) время, в которое совершается регулярно повторяющееся действие
> б) определенный период, повторяющийся промежуток времени


"По дождю" относится ко второму, _регулярность _повторений промежутка времени не требуется.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Там два случая, напомню:
> 
> "По дождю" относится ко второму, _регулярность _повторений промежутка времени не требуется.


Тем не менее, именно в вашем примере
на этот счёт ничего не говорится, а напротив — повторность отрицается («практически не езжу»), но и в любом случае это не отменяет значения обстоятельства образа действия («ездить по дождю»), так как для него не требуется ни регулярность, ни повторяемость.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> регулярность *[действия] *явно отрицается («практически не езжу»).


А дождь, тем не менее, идет. 
🌩️🌩️🌩️​Между тем в толковании случая "б" (в отличие от "а") указывается повторяемость именно промежутка времени, но никак не действия.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> это не отменяет значения обстоятельства образа действия («ездить по дождю»)


Обстоятельством образа действия "по дождю" может стать только если очень сильно пофантазировать - например, по аналогии с фразами типа "в объезд", "по проселочной дороге" и т.п., когда идея места (или - в случае с дождем - времени) может каким-то образом уступить идее способа/манеры действия. Это еще нужно придумать, Rosett! 


Spoiler: Подсказка.



В приведенных примерах "ехать" скорее значит "доехать, добраться", чем просто "ехать".


----------



## MIDAV

Vovan said:


> "По пьяни" в данном случае, действительно, обстоятельство образа действия (однако в иных случаях, заметим на всякий случай, может быть и обстоятельством причины, и - будучи употребленным в расширительном значении - обстоятельством времени: "По пьяни не езжу, только стрезву").



Ладно, тот пример был нехороший - человек остался живой в итоге (я думал, что он умер). 

Вот пример лучше: _Ты бы по пьяни спал, а не на форум лез_ - здесь разве не во время опьянения?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> "По пьяни" в данном случае, действительно, обстоятельство образа действия (однако в иных случаях, заметим на всякий случай, может быть и обстоятельством причины, и - будучи употребленным в расширительном значении - обстоятельством времени: "По пьяни не езжу, только стрезву").


Кстати, в этом случае сам промежуток времени никак не определён, так как нет сопряжённого с ним действия и, соответственно, нет продолжительности во времени.   





Vovan said:


> А дождь, тем не менее, идет.
> 🌩️🌩️🌩️​Между тем в толковании случая "б" (в отличие от "а") указывается повторяемость именно промежутка времени, но никак не действия.


Если промежуток времени не сопрягается с действием, будучи сам по себе, то исчезает грамматическая связность и получается набор слов вместо законченного предложения, которое является аксиомой грамматики.
Например: «Как долго вы ездите?» (повторяемое действие)
Ответ: «По дождю» (??? «разговор» окончен).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> В приведенных примерах "ехать" скорее значит "доехать, добраться", чем просто "ехать".


Тогда и пишите в этих примерах «доехать/добраться». Но что делать в таких случаях с повторяемостью?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Например: «Как долго вы ездите?» (повторяемое действие)
> Ответ: «По дождю» (??? разговор окончен).


Здесь проблема не в самом глаголе, а в неподходящем вопросительном слове и отсутствии отрицания перед глаголом. Исправим и получим вполне сносный диалог:
_— В какое время вы практически не ездите?_​_— По дождю (=в дождь). В метель._​​


Rosett said:


> Тогда и пишите в этих примерах «доехать/добраться». Но что делать в таких случаях с повторяемостью?


А разве у Ефремовой соответствующие употребления ("повторяемость") не к обстоятельствам времени относятся? При чем тут тогда обстоятельства образа действия?


> 6) _с_ дат., вин. и предл. пад. У~тр. *при выражении временны́х отношений*: 1) с дат. пад. - указывая на: а) время, в которое совершается регулярно ~вторяющееся действие, б) определенный период, ~вторяющийся промежуток времени;


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> А дождь, тем не менее, идет.
> 🌩️🌩️🌩️​Между тем в толковании случая "б" (в отличие от "а") указывается повторяемость именно промежутка времени, но никак не действия.


Именно промежуток времени должен отвечать корректно на вопрос: «Как долго?» 
Поэтому ответ: «По дождю» не только некорректный, но и бессмысленный. Пусть там дождь себе идёт своим чередом.


Vovan said:


> Здесь проблема не в самом глаголе, а в неподходящем вопросительном слове и отсутствии отрицания перед глаголом. Исправим и получим вполне сносный диалог:
> _— В какое время вы практически не ездите?— По дождю (=в дождь). В метель._


Наверное, вы хотели сказать: «По метели». Это просто великолепно.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Здесь проблема не в самом глаголе, а в неподходящем вопросительном слове и отсутствии отрицания перед глаголом. Исправим и получим вполне сносный диалог:
> _— В какое время вы практически не ездите?_​_— По дождю (=в дождь). В метель._​​
> А разве у Ефремовой соответствующие употребления ("повторяемость") не к обстоятельствам времени относятся? При чем тут тогда обстоятельства образа действия?


Диалог получился не сносный. 
У Ефремовой всё в порядке с обстоятельствами. Одно и то же обстоятельство может рассматриваться как  обстоятельство как времени, так и образа действия в зависимости от семантики выражения. Но ни один из ваших примеров с «по» (опустим подстановки «в» для ясности) не проходит тест на условие обстоятельства времени для промежутка (периода времени).


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> Ладно, тот пример был нехороший - человек остался живой в итоге (я думал, что он умер).
> 
> Вот пример лучше: _Ты бы по пьяни спал, а не на форум лез_ - здесь разве не во время опьянения?


Вопрос простой: «Как долго?»


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Именно промежуток времени должен отвечать корректно на вопрос: «Как долго?»


Такого критерия в лингвистике нет. Так, например, "в мой день рождения" - обстоятельство времени и, чисто теоретически, "промежуток". Однако вопрос "Как долго?" к нему неприменим.

Вероятно, вы имеете в виду какой-то довольно узкий контекст для рассматриваемой фразы, в котором ответ на вопрос "Как долго?" требуется предшествующим глаголом.


----------



## MIDAV

Vovan said:


> Такого критерия в лингвистике нет. Так, например, "в мой день рождения" - обстоятельство времени и, чисто теоретически, "промежуток". Однако вопрос "Как долго?" к нему неприменим.


_- Ты бы по пьяни лучше спал.
- И как долго спать?
- Спи, пока не протрезвеешь._

Аналогично:

Бог евреям - _Вы бы по войне лучше никуда не дергались._
Евреи Богу - _И как долго не дергаться?_
Бог евреям - _Пока война не закончится._


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Такого критерия в лингвистике нет. Так, например, "в мой день рождения" - обстоятельство времени и, чисто теоретически, "промежуток". Однако вопрос "Как долго?" к нему неприменим.


Есть такой критерий. Он даже в школьной программе имеется и в поурочных планах (откуда, собственно и выписан).
В контексте обсуждения это будет «по моим дням рождения». Эта фраза отвечает и на вопрос «Когда?», и на «Как долго?», не сопрягаясь с конкретным глаголом, и может использоваться по условиям «а» (как моменты времени) и «б» (как промежутки).


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> В контексте обсуждения это будет «по моим дням рождения». Эта фраза отвечает и на вопрос «Когда?», и на «Как долго?»


Если я правильно понимаю, вы считаете, что "по моим дням рождения" можно вставить в приведенный вами диалог и считать его вполне сносным?


Rosett said:


> Например: «Как долго вы ездите?» (повторяемое действие)
> Ответ: «По дождю» (??? «разговор» окончен).  «По моим дням рождения».


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Если я правильно понимаю, вы считаете, что "по моим дням рождения" можно вставить в приведенный вами диалог и считать его вполне сносным?


Это довольно прикольный диалог, так как следует считать дни рождения промежутками времени по 24 часа, но с опорой на вашу ссылку на чистую теорию:


Vovan said:


> "в мой день рождения" - обстоятельство времени и, чисто теоретически, "промежуток"


он содержит сносный ответ на заданный вопрос. Складывайте ваши дни рождения с момента получения прав на вождение, тогда получится, как долго вы ездите в количестве дней.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> _- Ты бы по пьяни лучше спал.
> - И как долго спать?
> - Спи, пока не протрезвеешь._
> 
> Аналогично:
> 
> Бог евреям - _Вы бы по войне лучше никуда не дергались._
> Евреи Богу - _И как долго не дергаться?_
> Бог евреям - _Пока война не закончится._


Надо так понимать, что Машиах к вам уже приходил и просветил, что на повторяющиеся войны (не одну войну) ответом будет: «Пока войны не закончатся»?
Кстати, согласно тем же поурочным планам, зачётными по промежуткам времени могут быть также вопросы: 
- С каких пор?
- До каких пор?
Для применения правила нужно убедиться, что фраза с предлогом «по…» отвечает хотя бы на один из трёх возможных вопросов.


«Пьянь» не может быть повторяющимся событием, занимающим некоторый промежуток времени.

пьянь , -и, ж., собир, (прост, презр.). Пьяные, пьющие люди. С.И.Ожегов, Н.Ю.Шведова. Толковый словарь русского языка.

Иначе говоря, «по пьяни» - это обстоятельство образа действия, которое не может отвечать условиям временнЫх отношений повторяющегося характера.

Но таким повторяющимися, пусть нерегулярно, событиями могут быть «пьянки», а на вопрос: «Как долго?» подойдёт данный вами ответ.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Есть такой критерий. Он даже в школьной программе имеется и в поурочных планах (откуда, собственно и выписан).


"Даже" в школьной программе, увы, в случае с предметом "Русский язык" ни о чем (хорошем) не говорит, т.к. для школы по традиции специально разрабатывают т.наз. "школьную грамматику" - максимально упрощая, а иногда и дико искажая теорию языка.

Давайте возьмем вузовские представления (по учебнику Розенталя и др.):






Как видите, обстоятельства, отвечающие на вопрос "Как долго?", попадают и в группу обстоятельств времени, и в особую группу - меры и степени. При этом не к каждому из приведенных примеров этот вопрос в принципе подходит (см., например, "вставать в семь часов утра").

Но нас интересуют более сложные явления ("по пьяни", "по дождю", "по войне" как отвечающие на вопрос "когда?"). Здесь не все так просто, и однозначного ответа может и не быть (при этом, однако, вариант "обстоятельство образа действия" исключен ):


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> пьянь , -и, ж., собир, (прост, презр.). Пьяные, пьющие люди. С.И.Ожегов, Н.Ю.Шведова. Толковый словарь русского языка.


В современном русском языке слово также стало означать:

"_прост, презр. _пьяный; пьяница" (т.е. применяется и к отдельному человеку),
"_прост._ пьянка" (в словосочетании "по пьяни" в значениях "из-за пьянства" и "в пьяном состоянии; на пьянке, на пьянках").



> «Пьянь» не может быть повторяющимся событием, занимающим некоторый промежуток времени.


Так что слово - в сочетании с предлогом "по"! - вполне может _указывать _на "повторяющееся событие, занимающее некоторый промежуток времени" (что бы это ни значило в контексте нашей дискуссии  ).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> В современном русском языке слово также стало означать:
> 
> "_прост, презр. _пьяный; пьяница" (т.е. применяется и к отдельному человеку),
> "_прост._ пьянка" (в словосочетании "по пьяни" в значениях "из-за пьянства" и "в пьяном состоянии; на пьянке, на пьянках").
> 
> 
> Так что слово - в сочетании с предлогом "по"! - вполне может _указывать _на "повторяющееся событие, занимающее некоторый промежуток времени" (что бы это ни значило в контексте нашей дискуссии  ).


Не может оно указывать на повторяющиеся события.
Словосочетание «по пьяни» имеет зарезервированное значение, которое не может подходить к рассматриваемым правилам с предлогом «по» общего характера. Формальным же противоречием является единственное число «пьянь/пьянка», в то время как под правило «б» может подпадать в этом случае только множественное число: «по пьянкам».


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Формальным же противоречием является единственное число «пьянь/пьянка», в то время как под правило «б» может подпадать в этом случае только множественное число: «по пьянкам».


По смыслу, а отчасти и грамматически (по согласованию) "пьянь" выступает как в единственном, так и во множественном числе:
_Да ты просто пьянь! _(ед.ч.)​_Забери у всей этой пьяни их ключи._ (мн. ч. по смыслу и согласованию - "их", не "ее")​​Т.е. у слова имеется собирательное значение.
​Но дело даже не в этом. "Правило" (интересная оговорка по Фрейду!), о котором вы говорите, в реальности не существует. Вы же вполне можете сказать "по весне", "по осени" и т.д., причем имея в виду не один год.


Rosett said:


> Не может оно указывать на повторяющиеся события.


_Общаются только по пьяни._​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> "Даже" в школьной программе, увы, в случае с предметом "Русский язык" ни о чем (хорошем) не говорит, т.к. для школы по традиции специально разрабатывают т.наз. "школьную грамматику" - максимально упрощая, а иногда и дико искажая теорию языка.
> 
> Давайте возьмем вузовские представления (по учебнику Розенталя и др.):
> 
> View attachment 78475
> 
> Как видите, обстоятельства, отвечающие на вопрос "Как долго?", попадают и в группу обстоятельств времени, и в особую группу - меры и степени. При этом не к каждому из приведенных примеров этот вопрос в принципе подходит (см., например, "вставать в семь часов утра").
> 
> Но нас интересуют более сложные явления ("по пьяни", "по дождю", "по войне" как отвечающие на вопрос "когда?"). Здесь не все так просто, и однозначного ответа может и не быть (при этом, однако, вариант "обстоятельство образа действия" исключен ):
> 
> View attachment 78476


Дискуссия интересная, но по меньшей мере недостойно для уважающего себя участника огульно охаивать российскую школу, которая ничему плохому или неправильному не учит, в том числе и по русскому языку, как бы её ни критиковали за что-то другое. Давайте исключим подобные аргументы в будущем.

Обстоятельства времени подчиняются без исключения простому критерию: они должны отвечать хотя бы на один из 4-х вопросов:
- Когда? (соответствует критерию 6.1а для предлога «по» с дательным)
- С каких пор? (соответствует критерию 6.3 для предлога «по» с предложным)
- До каких пор? (соответствует критерию 6.2 для предлога «по» с винительным)
- Как долго? (соответствует критерию 6.1б для предлога «по» с дательным)
Вот и всё, как в математике. Никакая заумь тут больше не нужна.
Далее, одно и то же обстоятельство не обязано принадлежать только к одной какой-то группе. Причины такие:
- существуют различные взгляды на разделение на группы (например, можно делить обстоятельства на толстые и тонкие, мягкие и жёсткие, приятные и неприятные и т.д.);
- не существует запрета на одновременную принадлежность обстоятельства к разным группам (и если какое-то обстоятельство подчиняется правилам употребления одной группы, оно же может подчиняться и правилам другой группы, коль скоро отвечает соответствующим критериям), то есть, допускаются пересечения множеств;
- одно и то же обстоятельство может переходить из одной группы в другую по разным причинам (например, исторически, с развитием языка, условий разграничения).

Если сочетания с предлогом «по» («по пьянке», «по дождю», «по войне»), выражающие временнЫе отношения, считать обстоятельствами времени, то они должны отвечать хотя бы на один из 4-х приведённых выше вопросов, стоять в винительном, предложном или дательном (обыкновенно множественного числа и быть тогда либо регулярно повторяющимися - по критерию «а» для моментов времени, либо просто повторяющимися - по критерию «б» для периодов и промежутков) падеже. Критерий повторяемости действий или промежутков, очевидно, требует множественного числа, но ни «по войне», ни «по дождю», ни «по пьянке» по нему сразу не проходят.


----------

